# My meezers :)



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres some pics of my kittys i have 3 siamese and a black oriental 

Max









Pebbles









Diesel


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

And fern


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

They are all very lovely! Pebbles is my favorite, she is a real lady and
what a looker!


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> They are all very lovely! Pebbles is my favorite, she is a real lady and
> what a looker!


Aww thank you Pebbles is a seal point she is 2 and a half now and her baby is fern who is 1 and a half,max is the father of fern hes 2 and half as well he is chocolate point in him but i think there is Tonkinese in his line he has the heavy bone structure of a Tonkinese.

Diesel is my oriental he is 1


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful cats. They are all very nice.


----------

